# USC tranfers - Request for spring grades?



## blsdmf (Jun 17, 2008)

I got a letter today from USC requesting my spring grades, has anybody else received this? Also, have any production transfers heard if they have been accepted or not?


----------



## linsper23 (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm a regular member on College Confidential. I found out there that spring grade reports are sent out to some transfers. This year, 3/4 of all transfer students received it. 3 people from that forum(for SCA production) got accepted/found out in late May..one for May 22nd, others for May 29th. It's different for every applicant. If you have anymore questions, please feel free to ask. That forum really is very informational and it will definitely help me once I apply to USC myself.


----------

